

Secret “too busy raising money to care” about teen suicide warning - ajiang
http://pando.com/2014/08/03/campaigner-secret-was-too-busy-raising-money-to-care-about-teen-suicide-warning/

======
jgeorge
Busy raising money for the inevitable lawsuits, I guess.

